# Game 16: Clippers vs Cavaliers



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*







vs








Los Angeles Clippers (10-5) vs Cleveland Cavaliers (10-4)
Date: Saturday, December 3rd
Time: 7:30 PM Pacific; 10:30 PM Eastern
Los Angeles Clippers Media: KTLA; KTLK AM 1150
Cleveland Cavaliers Media: WUAB
National Media: NBA-League Pass
Clippers Last Game: LosS @ Cleveland 112-105 in Overtime
Cavaliers Last Game: TBD @ Sonics
*
*Clippers Starters:*




































*Sam Cassell/Cuttino Mobley/Corey Maggette/Elton Brand/Chris Kaman
*

*Cavaliers Starters:**




































Eric Snow/Larry Hughes/LeBron James/Drew Gooden/Zydranus Illgauskus*

*Q's Keys To The Game: 

 Cut Down on Turnovers which will stop Fast Breaks for the Cavs.
 Rebound, Rebound, Rebound. Be it on the offensive or defensive end.
 Attack the basket. Attacking the basket will force the Cavs trying to stop our slashers which then will give Cassell, Mobley, Maggette, McCarty, Ewing, Eisley, Singleton some wide open shots.
**
Prediction: Clippers win 109-98
Prediction Record: 11-4*​


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Get 'em Clippers! Revenge will be sweet.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

This is most definitely a must win.


----------



## sertorius (Sep 24, 2005)

I always worry about the games a team is "supposed" to win. The cavs are coming in on the second of a back-to-back, the Clippers are well-rested, and playing on their home floor after giving the cavs all they could take at home. This game will be a good barometer of whether the team has a killer instinct yet.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

they need to win or the season's over


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> they need to win or the season's over


uh... ok, overreacting a little bit?

as long as the clippers continue to beat all the teams worse than themselves, it'll be fine. the jazz made it to the playoffs like 15 times in a row just by rarely losing a game to a .500 or below team.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I dont have a good feeling about this game. HOpefully the clippers can pull one out. 

Golden state will be first place if they win today.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

leidout said:


> uh... ok, overreacting a little bit?
> 
> as long as the clippers continue to beat all the teams worse than themselves, it'll be fine. the jazz made it to the playoffs like 15 times in a row just by rarely losing a game to a .500 or below team.


sry i had put it so bluntly, but think about it. we're still not able to win against the better teams in the league rite now. i mean damn, phx had a blowout win against the pacers, and we lost to them by 5 at home? not a good sign. if we're not able to pull out this win, then this shows we're gonna struggle against all the teams in the pacific (except lakers), who are as good or better than us, which does not bode well if we're trying to make the playoffs.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers should win this one, bank on it.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

THe Clippers are a playoff team. The question is whether or not they're a top playoff team or a squeaker. Games like this will determine that.


----------



## 14HipClip (Aug 29, 2005)

Things are looking good fellas...

Clips 109 
cavs 98

Clips will handle the cavs on Saturday night after the Big Game in the City.

Rebraca and Livvy are getting better and will be in uniform soon.
Livvy 2 weeks.. Z hopefully next week (pleazzz)

Clips first home sellout will have Cassell and Mobley playing better ball against the Cavs...
and will win easily.

Bank it baby.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

I hope the Clippers are watching the game tonight, Sonics are pretty much exposing the Cavs so far.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I think the Clippers should win tonight. Nice little rest. Cavs are going to be tired like we were. Especally after getting raped by the Sonics. This game is important to win because for the next 5-6 games its not really getting any easyer with the exception of the Knicks. We got detroit, maimi, suns, and SA. Not a very fun looking trip, but it's winnable. We need to start with the win right now at home. 

Going 1 and 4 agaisnt the first five above average teams is unexceptable, so the bleeding must stop with a win tomo at home. Carry the momentum into the trip and make it a solid 3-3, wouldnt be a bad way to finish a grueling line up.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bet on the game here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=221579


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

I just put 25 grand on the Clippers to win. I was at last night's Cavs/Sonics game, and if we can beat them, so can the Clippers. We got blown out last month in Cleveland, so last night my Sonics evened the score on national television, even though the ESPN team was fawning all over LeBron and the Cavs the whole game.

The Sonics focused on trying to keep LeBron out of the paint and make him shoot outside jumpers instead. Sure, he put up 34 points, but he did not dominate the game, especially in the fourth quarter. In the fourth quarter, it was Larry Hughs who was a pain in the butt. He was constantly driving to the rack and drawing fouls. Damon Jones hit five three's last night, and I think that three or four of them were in the final quarter, but he played no defense. Ilgauskas was kinda out of it last night and did not hurt the Sonics as badly as he could have.

The Cavs lead the NBA in both offensive and defensive rebounding. They also score 7+ more points from the free throw line than their opponents. While the Cavs are very tough to play in Clevelnad, they are very beatable on the road.

G-Force


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Ya, what was with Ilgauskas?


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

I THINK THIS IS A MUST WIN, especially being the fact its at home...

<img src="http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y264/ElMarroAfamado/Clips.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">


being on the Yahoo Main Page, and maybe the other sports media spotlight

and whether the Clips are "for real"

i think this is a must win...


and being how they performed at Cavs the other day, I SAW THEY HAVE TO WIN THIS 

by alot hahhahaha   


GO CLIPPPERS :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

this is the time to show the media we are for real !!!

impress!!!!



:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 


Vote for Elton, All-STar!


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Man this is just gonna be a great game. Clips looking for revenge after a close loss last time. Can't wait to watch this one...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

lebron was MAD at the end of the sonics game, you could see it in his eyes. He might have a big night against the clippers tonight.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

12-3 to start off. That's the way.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Cavs shooting terribly. They must be tired from the Sonics game.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

7 rebounds for Kaman in the first 7 minutes.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

18-4. Gooden's in foul trouble early.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

20-6. Shooting foul on Henderson.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

So far ... Elton is playing like a MVP and refusing to let the Clippers revert ...

I agree that the Cavs were not shooting well to open, but we all know they will get it going, especially LBJ.

Where is 'q'?


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Brand getting hacked like crazy out there. He's already scored 10 points in half of the first quarter. He'll definitely score 30+ this game.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

All Eb .... All Eb!!!!!


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

21-9. They're bringing out all their 3 pt shooters to try and get back in the game.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

LBJ getting it going now ... 2 baskets back to back.

13/26 Clippers


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Corey with the three!!! 26-11.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Cat Mobley continuing to shoot poorly with 1-6.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Has anyone check the Cavs forum for the rest of our fans? Think I'll take a peak.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

They're going to all outside shooters to try and catch up...time to shut them down.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

And what are the consequences of putting a rookie or sophomore in the game...shooting foul on Pavlovic.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Maggz hacked by Pavlovic. Made both.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Fouled again, made 1 of 2


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

29-17.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Well ... none of us are in the Cavs forum so I guess this game is too important not to concentrate on watching (since we don't get to watch many), so the regulars have not shown up.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Foul again by Bron. Maggz sinks two. 31-17.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Shooting foul on Elton...Clippers will have last possession of quarter.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*OT: Waaaaaaay off topic*

This is the last time you will hear me discuss this because I don't like anyone talking about our players .. but, The Cavs have their own ET in Damon Jones. Remember that the next time anyone brings up Sam as ET. Now I've said it ... this topic is buried from my consciousness.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Eisley has moved ahead of Ewing as a backup.

I've been typing, so I haven't noticed what he's doing yet.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

31-18.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Wilcox is in and batted the ball away from LBJ. Lawler commented that Wilcox has been "battling on the boards" for the Clippers. So happy that someone else is noticing.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Mobley actually makes a shot...33-18.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

I don't think Heisley has moved above Ewing, they're seeing if he's worth keepnig around when Shaun comes back.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

ClipOre4Life:

Thanks for the play-by-play. You're doing a great job. Would for you AND 'q' to do it together. That would be interesting.

Oh-OH ... Donyell warming up'.

35/23 Clippers


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

35-23. Eisley is terrible.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

2 shooting fouls on Eisley. He's going to be cut soon...


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

ClipOre4Life said:


> I don't think Heisley has moved above Ewing, they're seeing if he's worth keepnig around when Shaun comes back.


Good point ... you could be right.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Ribraca's surgery took 7 hours. And Lawler said he got on the plane (I believe the next day), to come home.

7 hours is a long time not to remain in the hospital for 7 days afterwards. This must ge a good sign that he is expected back so soon.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Ilgauskas playing terribly...great for us. Kaman in for Brand.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Has anyone else noticed that QRoss has been smiling a lot lately (ala Sam). Seems his own personality is surfacing --- that's a good thing.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

They're resorting to the 3 ball. Perfect for us because they keep missing and we keep boxing them out and cleaning the boards. 40-26.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Cassell in for Eisley.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

7:09 in the fourth ... 40/26 Clippers ... All starters (Clippers/Cavs )coming back in. Cavs score ...


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Singleton in for Wilcox.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Cavs making a run 30-40. Shooting foul on Gooden.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

See that no-look pass from LBJ to Gooden? Shades of Magic Johnson AND Shaun LIvingston 

Gooden fouled.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Kaman a monster on the boards wiht 10 in the first half.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

James' FTs bring it within 10.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Bailout for Mobley, defensive goal tending on Gooden.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Hey ClipOre4Life:


I'm going to leave now to watch second half --- don't know how you and 'q' can do both. I'll come back AFTER the game. Thanks again for the good job.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Singleton shooting foul on LBJ. Misses first...EB in for Singleton (good idea)...hit second.46-33


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Mobley heating up...


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

50-35.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

The Cavs are officially offensively inept. 52-35.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Cleveland score at buzzerish.52-39.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

59-41. Like 50 Cent said, this is a Massacre.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

64-49. Brand and Kaman scoring like crazy. Kaman scoring rebounds like razy.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

68-49 Clip Show. This one's getting cold.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Brand and Maggz both have over 20 points in the THIRD quarter!


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Cavs rallying, its 72-60.


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

ARGH, NBA courtside live is soooo slow


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

76-63. Clips have to hold them off in the fourth.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

4 fouls on Cassell going into the fourth...


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Eisley averaging a shooting foul for every assist. He's going to be cut.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

82-68. Cavs great 3 pt shooting percentage keeping them in the game...


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Kaman fouls LBJ 86-74, Bron to shoot two.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Kaman fouling like a madman. 2 fouls in like 2 minutes.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

92-82 with 3 min left.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

good to see someone else do the play by play. but even better finding out KAMAN...having a mostner night??? wow keep it shaggy


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Did you see that move by Kaman lol, threw it up and it went in and he acted like it was supposed to go in.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

99-88 with 1 and a half left. We got this. I'm calling it here.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Haha, I was gone, I just got back and I'm happy.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

And the Clippers win.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

im watching this on gamechannel, and it just said that singleton rebounded and dunked? so was that a putback slam? o damn it i so wanna freakin watch. hope it shows up on the highlights


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

MVP Of The Game Goes to one Chris Kaman


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

"MVP Of The Game Goes to one Chris Kaman"

hahaha i would never see the day....

but yeah, i think Chris Kaman played a hell of a game

most importantly, HIS REBOUNDS, and HE HANDLED THE BALL BETTER


this game than any other...and yea that crazy and one hahahahaah!


anyone know why Daniel Ewing is not backing up Sam now??

you guys think they are trying out Eisley to maybe...keep him later on??

or whats the deal with that...Daniel was playing great

Corey had a great game too...

Elton!!!!  :banana: once again i say, someone should make sticky or something

reminding everyon to vote ELton into the all-star game

we can do it daily !!!!! 

GO CLIPPERS !!!!

WE WON THIS BIG GAME  

:banana: :banana: :banana: ah im soo excited 

now, bring on the Heat !!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Nice job on the gamethread. :clap: 

I didn't get to see the game but just looking at the boxscore, Kaman had 19 rebounds???!!? Very quality stats for Kaman, glad he had a good game. Brand is continuing his monster scoring spree, looks like he can't be stopped. Maggette put up great numbers too on good shooting. Doesn't look like Cassell and Mobley didn't have good games but no worries. As long as the Clippers win it doesn't matter who has a bad game. Is 40 minutes for Kaman a career high? You never see him play that much.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

ahhhh yea, i mean they made their share of shots, but neither Sam or Cuttino really played

great....but then Corey and Elton and Chris picked up the slack


oooh man thats great to have multiple players who can score different ways...

when one cant get the job done, the other can step in   


AHH!! its great ! :banana: :banana:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Check out this interesting thing I just saw on yahoo:

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap;_ylt=AtJxYz0YOA5.MgmpCuIBHBC8vLYF?gid=2005120312 



> Damon Jones was a ballboy for the Houston in 1994-95 when Cassell helped the Rockets win an NBA title


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

this is the first time in a long time if ever where i remember maggette putting together a couple in a row solid games. He always has great numbers, but then he will do something completely idiotic that just makes you pull your hair out. If he can play like he has the last couple games, he could really become something special.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*A few personal thoughts ..*

* Did anyone else notice how we PASSED the ball to the open man, a lot.

* Amazingly, Elton got open so often. He's our superstar; you'd think there would have been more focus on stopping him. AND, we can't say the League doesn't know about him.

* Also, if you looked at Cuttino near the end of the 4th on the bench --- he looked stunned. He just doesn't know where his shot has gone. I think, maybe he's been forced to play more defense thatnhe has in his career and it's taking from his shot focus. I'm not worried; he will work it out.

* Now Sam ... I'm beginning to think he's lost his consistent shot all together. BUT, if he can just run the team and keep the ball moving ... that is our primary need from him. (I'm betting none of us more happier to hear that Shaun is almost back than Sam )

* I am embarrassed to say this ... but while watching OUR team, I couldn't help but think about that Laker game last night and how we would do the same thing last year. And, since we've lost a few games lately ... I was hoping we didn't visit that again tonight.

Well ... just a few thoughts ... happy for the win. Makes a Miami win more likely.


----------



## marbinski (Aug 16, 2005)

Just came back from the game...

Freakin Daryl was wearing a blue/red business suit...screaming clipper spirit for days!!

I just wanted to say that Brand still continues to dominate, and Kaman had an awesome night except for a few TO's. It was funny cuz the fans sitting next to me were all talking about how Kaman needs to cut his hair!

Anyways, this is just a start of our home court domination, and once livingston comes back, we are going to be at full strength.

Look out NBA, the Brandwagon is coming into town!!

Good job Clips and chalk it up with the *W* :cheers:


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Kaman actually had zero turnovers in the game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I missed the game. But god damn those states.. 19 rebounds for Chris? Jesus.... Elton was a machine.... What a great game by our bigs, I wish I could have seen it.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

Kaman did a good job to get those boards.. but remember the reason why he had so many was the great team defense. Any 7' center on the clips would've gotten at least 15 boards the way they were playing D. 
Nonetheless this is the SOLID play we need from Kaman. SEe what happens when he simply does what he is suppose to. 
He did give up too many 3 point plays.. Chris if your gonna foul dont let them lay the ball in. Please.


----------



## marbinski (Aug 16, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Kaman actually had zero turnovers in the game.


Actually he didn't have any on the box score, but he did fumble a few as always. =)

Anyways...overall good performance outta him.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

"this is the first time in a long time if ever where i remember maggette putting together a couple in a row solid games. He always has great numbers, but then he will do something completely idiotic that just makes you pull your hair out. If he can play like he has the last couple games, he could really become something special."

yup i gotta agree....Corey was playing with some confidence tonight...but i understand

cuz he was actually making shots and playing well...unliike other games

where he has the confidence and tries to take the game into his hands and like you said

does something idiotic HAHAHAH

if he can keep this up oh WOW!!!!

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: nice crowd tonight its niiiiice to seeeee!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

oh and Cuttino , he played well i think he missed some 3s, but he was posting up

and doing a great job posting up Hughes i believe...he will be alright

if not im sure his teammates will pick him up...

he did look like kinda in shock towards the end of the game...


but i think the W is all that matters in his mind too  !!!

:banana:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

We'll beat the heat.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Ya without Shaq I'm not too worried about them. But as you guys have said we've gone from having one consistent scoring threat with Brand to having two with Maggette. I also agree that Sam can't shoot anymore, he's too old, but Cuttino? Seriously, he needs to shoot better.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I caught some of the highlights and must say that block that Maggette had was really nice block and only Kaman would have made that one awkward shot.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

I had a very busy weekend, but I had to stop in and congratulate the Clippers on convincingly beating the Cavs. That big 31-18 first quarter made the difference as the rest of the game was almost even. Good job limiting LeBron to 8-25 from the field and making him get his points at the free throw line. LeBron got his 30 points, but Elton matched him and had a better overall game.

Great win, guys. :clap: 


G-Force


----------

